# Ghost Ship - Wales 2012



## fragglehunter (Jan 2, 2013)

I thought hard about posting this, but is a ship a vehicle ? Do the owners want explorers climbing all over the thing ? Nope. But they do want publicity over what is slowing becoming a massive art canvas.

Worth a pop round if your into graffiti or street art or what ever you want to call it.

This thing lumbers out of the trees as you drive thru Flint in North Wales and I've kind of fallen in love with it.

All photos my own, again taken over 2012

- Its a good place to pop into if your passing and fancy a coffee in the cafe on the car park en route to the derp delights of Denbigh and Anglesey.









Before









After

















I hitched a lift a few times with Captain Pugwash in his winged thing










Second visit after the paint job













Thank you for watching.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 2, 2013)

This is great, it belongs on an album cover! 

Again, I love your aerial shots, definitely brings a unique angle to the photographs!


----------



## fragglehunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> This is great, it belongs on an album cover!
> 
> Again, I love your aerial shots, definitely brings a unique angle to the photographs!



Thank you - loads of these on my flickr, didn't want to get carried away with loads of pics


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 2, 2013)

*Nice!! Love that last piece...*


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 2, 2013)

love that i may take a trip just to have a look


----------



## richy 2 times (Jan 2, 2013)

nice pics,i wonder what the inside is like ? i would love to see.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 2, 2013)

Great shots of this ,,, but be warned the owners have a rather uncivil approach to explorers


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 2, 2013)

nice one fraggle 

loving the arial shots too


----------



## fragglehunter (Jan 2, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Great shots of this ,,, but be warned the owners have a rather uncivil approach to explorers



A fence has two sides.

- to quote from American Werewolf in London "stick to the path" in fact I think it was stick to the road, but the ship has a public footpath to it and round it. 

The owners have cut back all the bushes for the very purpose of the public taking pics


----------



## night crawler (Jan 2, 2013)

I've seen the graffiti before and an interview with the artists, don't think they have a problem with photos being taken but like all property owners they will have a problem with people wandering round with out permission. Nice photo's


----------



## wherever i may roam (Jan 2, 2013)

Ships always make great splores if you can get on em,nice pics though....


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 3, 2013)

fragglehunter said:


> A fence has two sides.
> 
> - to quote from American Werewolf in London "stick to the path" in fact I think it was stick to the road, but the ship has a public footpath to it and round it.
> 
> The owners have cut back all the bushes for the very purpose of the public taking pics



I don't think you understand, the person who owns this had (not sure if he still does) a couple of 'security' who came at you with planks of wood and not a smile on their face. I very much doubt they also gave a f*ck about the law and the consequences of their actions.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 3, 2013)

What a dam good idea at least it brightens it up!with some really quite good graf.


----------



## fragglehunter (Jan 3, 2013)

Derelict-UK said:


> I don't think you understand, the person who owns this had (not sure if he still does) a couple of 'security' who came at you with planks of wood and not a smile on their face. I very much doubt they also gave a f*ck about the law and the consequences of their actions.



Thankfully it would seem attitudes have changed, saying that fence hoppers my receive a similar welcome which I won't be putting to the test. I have no wish to test the waters.


----------



## sonyes (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice that!! Great pics, and that last shot is a winner


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 3, 2013)

Heard so many horror stories regarding this ghost ships owners?? Think I will abstain from visiting all the same.



I also agree it would now make a fab album cover


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 3, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> Heard so many horror stories regarding this ghost ships owners?? Think I will abstain from visiting all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree it would now make a fab album cover



been twice - stayed "the right side" of the fence with no issues.


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely report mate, I have enjoyed seeing these photos appear over the past few months on flicker and have enjoyed watching you process the images in varying styles.


----------



## fragglehunter (Jan 3, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Lovely report mate, I have enjoyed seeing these photos appear over the past few months on flicker and have enjoyed watching you process the images in varying styles.



Ta dude, I'm some more stuff will appear


----------



## woody65 (Jan 4, 2013)

Derelict-UK said:


> I don't think you understand, the person who owns this had (not sure if he still does) a couple of 'security' who came at you with planks of wood and not a smile on their face. I very much doubt they also gave a f*ck about the law and the consequences of their actions.



i met the owner in the Czech Republic by chance in a pub, nice guy, he arranged for me to see around the ship 

if "explorers" did not use crowbars to gain entry then i think there would be no bother


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 4, 2013)

The owner was approached by the BBC when they were filming "Coast" and they had to go through hoops of fire before they were allowed to film on board. Then when they did film they were constantly moved away from certain areas of the ship and escorted at all times - why? 

Other explorers have been beaten up, arrested by the police, and generally given a hell of a hard time if caught. 

This all beggars the question what are the owners hiding and of course drugs or stolen goods immediately spring to mind.

If anyone is contemplating visiting the Duke, with the bad record she has to date I'd advise staying well clear.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 4, 2013)

Cracking pics, nice to see some decent colour images when the temptation to use B&W for her seems too tempting for most people! 
All sounds v odd and mysterious with the owners... Makes me want to see inside so much more! 
Great aerials too as per usual, cheers for sharing!


----------

